# Internet & Satellite dish in the campo!?



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

Hi...

Just wondering if anyone can give any recommendations we are moving to the Torrox area in the compo and was looking for any info about getting a satellite dish we already have a Humax box so was just thinking we could get a dish? Also looking for any recommendations for an internet provider...I saw Nerja solutions has anyone used these they seem very reasonably priced compared to some?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

We live on the Costa Blanca and get perfect reception for UK TV with a 2.4m dish using a Sky box. I assume other boxes will therefore work just as well. For internet, we use a Tooway satellite system. Take a look at this web site: https://www.europasat.com/tooway/


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

The Skipper said:


> We live on the Costa Blanca and get perfect reception for UK TV with a 2.4m dish using a Sky box. I assume other boxes will therefore work just as well. For internet, we use a Tooway satellite system. Take a look at this web site: https://www.europasat.com/tooway/


Thanks I will take a look at that site


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

wifiuser said:


> Sorry to tell you that living where you are the Sky service is not available in that location due to footprint changes. For standard channels either a different box is required (it is not a long term solution) or using the Internet is you can can more than 3 Mbps in the evening. Camp living has it´s benefits but Internet is not one of them.


We do not have sky we have a humax box...which is freesat...does that mean we have to have an enormous dish!? 3mbps that's enough to check emails and lightly browse?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

wifiuser said:


> Sorry to tell you that living where you are the Sky service is not available in that location due to footprint changes. For standard channels either a different box is required (it is not a long term solution) or using the Internet is you can can more than 3 Mbps in the evening.


Actually most Sky channels are still available in most of Spain, even on a small dish.


But for channel like BBC ITV C4 and Fives, which are nothing to do with Sky, and can be received on just about ANY satellite receiver (Sky, Freesat etc) reception and required dish sizes varies around Spain.
From 1m-1.25m dishes in Valencia, to 2.4s in Almeria and Barcelona, to 4m+ in CdS.



lots said:


> We do not have sky we have a humax box...which is freesat...does that mean we have to have an enormous dish!?


So for some areas of Spain, the huge size of dish required may mean alternate methods for UK TV will be required, usually from non official third party services (rebroadcast, internet (filmon.com), iptv (xbmc / kodi / mag250 boxes), intelsat 907)


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I am in Malaga campo and use Eurona Telecom. Their prices and service have improved a lot the last 2 years. I pay 18€ a month for 2 mb and a VOIP phone. Actually looking at their website, I should be getting 3 mb for that price now. Will have to call them to get upgraded.
<Snip>


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

wifiuser said:


> please do not be fooled by the "experts" Freesat channels no longer exist in the same format as last year ( no what what size dish you have), see Astra footprint, Tooway "experts" should be telling you that you cannot use the service for unlimited streaming, they have a monthly limit, please see their website for confirmation. Finally Kodi solutions do require a level of skill to use them, the 907, as stated earlier, is a temporary solution, hence a mag250 service which has to be paid for monthly with a stable internet service is the only viable long-term service for now.


I'm really confused...so I cannot use my Humax box no matter what size dish I have and I can only get very slow internet...sorry I can do technical but this has really confused me


----------



## wifiuser (May 7, 2015)

Your Humax box works in Northern Spain,not Southern Spain. You have an option of the 907 Satellite, but no one gives guarantees for service time or how long the codes supplied with the box will last.
It is sure, normally changing codes is done for a fee, so three code changes means three fees. Finally many people offer Internet but what the speed is at peak times is very important ,not the advertised rate given when selling the service.


----------



## lots (Apr 27, 2015)

wifiuser said:


> Your Humax box works in Northern Spain,not Southern Spain. You have an option of the 907 Satellite, but no one gives guarantees for service time or how long the codes supplied with the box will last.
> It is sure, normally changing codes is done for a fee, so three code changes means three fees. Finally many people offer Internet but what the speed is at peak times is very important ,not the advertised rate given when selling the service.


Ok I know get it thank you for simplifying it much appreciated my brain couldn't cope with the jargon before


----------

